# Stream wont Connect



## tomm1079

My stream doesnt get past the 1st Step. The IPad app shows it found a stream. Then it goes to step 1 (checking software version) and it fails with: not able to setup tivo stream.


i have the tivo activated on tivo.com

I have an IP which i can see in my router

The white light is not solid. It keeps flashing.

any ideas?


----------



## ScaryMike

I have the exact same issue. I can see it get an ip address via my router, but never makes it past the second step.


----------



## tomm1079

let me know if you fix it .

I dont have time to call tivo tonight so i will hold off till tomorrow. If it still an issue just return it to best buy


----------



## ScaryMike

Will do. Unfortunately, I purchased it directly from tivo.com, so returning it is a bit more complicated.


----------



## tomm1079

quick update for those that care.

I took mine back to best buy and told them it was dead. Got a replacement. Got a solid white light 3 minutes after i hooked it up.

Ipad app now seems to be working as it is doing a software update on the stream.

Here is the steps i did this time:
1) Activate the Stream on tivo.com
2) hook everything up but hook up the power last.

Ill update once i test it out


----------



## tomm1079

Quick little update

Everything is working perfect. I can stream from all my tivo's. I like that it does live TV with a 10-15 sec lag. Will be nice to use the ipad for redzone channel or something like that on sundays


----------



## ScaryMike

Got my new stream today, and it worked fine this time.


----------



## Dan203

They seemed to have quite a few DOA units in that initial batch.

Dan


----------



## lob

I have a similar issue. It detected it and began the 20 minute install.. Message. Then the led on the stream went off. And it said can't detect a stream. Reset router and stream and now led is permanently yellow. Is this defunct? The led went white first time around.

Quick edit: when I say reset router and stream I waited 15 to 20 mins first to see if anything came alive first. I think my install crashed or failed and theres no option to hard reset so to speak?


----------



## theinfamous

Mine is doing this too. It can't get past the first step. This is actually my second unit. The first one wouldn't stream and would just stay in a buffering state. So I took it back to Best Buy and now my second unit can't get past the first step. Same symptoms as above.

*THE INFURIATING PART IS THAT I CALLED TIVO AND THEY ESCALATED TO A LEVEL 2 AND TOLD ME IT WOULD TAKE THREE BUSINESS DAYS TO GET BACK TO ME??? What??*

I chatted with customer support today and they said they needed three days to monitor the situation? Seriously? This is unreal. Send me the software update and let me install it or tell me to return it. This is ridiculous. So frustrated with this product and TiVo "support"


----------



## Dan203

Just exchange it. There is nothing they can do to fix it. 

Dan


----------



## theinfamous

This seems like a release nightmare. Was this product rushed to production?


----------



## Dan203

No idea. They announced it and showed a prototype back in March I think, so it couldn't have been that rushed.

Dan


----------



## theinfamous

Took your advice Dan and just returned it. Third time was a charm. It still took 45 minutes to dl the new sw, but I was streaming 3 shows at once and it's been robust so far. 

Forgetting the precious 2.5 evenings is going to be difficult though.


----------



## SugarBowl

My stream was very flaky when connected to a switch about 75 ft from the router. I moved the stream and directly connected to the router and it has been much more reliable.


----------



## AndyAxel

I was having this issue with the Stream and I thought I'd figured out my issue... the device is allegedly equipped with a gigabit Ethernet interface but it cannot negotiate a connection at that speed. I have my Premiere plugged into g0/1 of a 12 port Cisco Catalyst 3550-12G switch, plugged the Stream into g0/10. I had speed/duplex set to auto/auto but the link status lights on the Stream ethernet interface don't even light up until I set to 100/full. Tried swapping the cable, tried different ports on the switch, nothing worked except for hard-coding the speed to 100MB. I've tried a different gigabit switch but I can't tell what speed it's negotiating because the other simply has link state lights and no management interface. 

This may be having an impact on my experience with this solution. I would probably just take it back but I have some technical wherewithal and am trying to eliminate problems with my network as possible causes.

Has anyone ever seen a full spec sheet for this device? Rates supported, rates required, codec used, etc? I'm curious to know because I can get it to stream SD content just fine at 100MB connection but there's terrible stutter in the HD stream, which renders this device pretty much useless for me.


----------



## Dan203

I'd say connect the TiVo and the Stream directly to the wifi router. If you still have problems watching HD then the Stream is likely defective. I initially had mine connected to a HomePlug network, which was pretty slow, and it could still stream one HD show without issue. (two gave it fits though, so I replaced it with a MoCa network which is much faster)

Dan


----------



## AndyAxel

Dan203 said:


> I'd say connect the TiVo and the Stream directly to the wifi router. If you still have problems watching HD then the Stream is likely defective. I initially had mine connected to a HomePlug network, which was pretty slow, and it could still stream one HD show without issue. (two gave it fits though, so I replaced it with a MoCa network which is much faster)


Not how I'm set up.

I have a router that's wired only, linked to a Cisco 3550-12G switch, which has a full-duplex gig link to a Cisco 3550-24-PWR-SMI switch that has a Cisco 1231G AP (running 54MB/sec on the WLAN and 100MB back to the POE switch). Wireless is in its own VLAN, even. This is enterprise-class switching that I have running here, which is what has me pretty puzzled about the performance issues I'm seeing.

I'll try a return. Once. I'm already into this thing more hours than it's worth.


----------



## qlafferty

Got my Tivo Stream today. I immediately started having the issues described in this thread and other threads like it. Mostly a flashing white light, IP address assigned, app finds Stream but immediately fails on step 1. I could not get my Stream to get past step 1 no matter what I tried.

I tried rebooting the device a bunch of times, moved it from a gig router to 100Mbs. Waited for over an hour with the flashing white light. Restarted my DHCP server. Forced the Stream to get a different IP address. No progress.

I called tech support and was told there was at least a 20 minute wait. While on hold I connected to the chat support option on the Tivo website. The chat support person went through the usual list of questions. Did I restart the device? Am I plugged into the same LAN? They asked me if I was doing MAC address filtering. --Not sure why they asked that. Seems like it typically only applies to wireless connections-- In the end they suggested that I call the tech support phone number and ask for a replacement. --I was still on hold the whole time I worked with them-- I asked the chat support person if the Stream needs to connect to the internet before it can be configured in the iPhone/iPad app. They said 'no'.

When phone tech support picked up we went through the same drill. However, the tech said that the Stream DOES need to connect to the internet before it will work at all. He then suggested that I power down my cable modem, router, and Stream at the same time. He then said to bring them up one at a time and let each one initialize before turning on the next device. This sounds like standard troubleshooting and I frankly felt like he was wasting my time. I mean I had at least four other devices in my line of sight that were successfully connected to the internet while I was talking to him. Not least of which was my VOIP phone that I was using to place the call. Why would restarting my router make a difference? I'm not even using it for DHCP. I have a Windows server that is doing that for me. I decided to humor him and as soon as I restarted my cable modem-router-Stream, the Tivo Stream immediately started working properly. This was after trying to get the damn thing working off and on for about a five hour period today.

I really don't now why restarting my cable modem seemed to fix the problem. I feel like I went through enough troubleshooting before then that it was pretty clear that restarting my cable modem was definitely the issue and not just a coincidence. What the hell? *The one thing that I take away from this experience that I want to share on this forum is that the Tivo Stream seemingly needs to reach out to the Tivo servers on the internet BEFORE you can do anything with it. If anything gets in its way it will just sit there with a flashing white light and fail to configure.* At least this was my experience today.

Anyway, I am happy to say that the Stream is now working well on my network (so far) and I am pretty impressed with how well it pushes video to my iPad. It is definitely higher quality than what I am getting with my HD Home Run.


----------



## rick123

Got a Stream in the initial preorder batch but never initialized it because I am jail broken below iOS 5.0 so can't run the tivo app. Son recently home from school wIth stock iPad set up stream yesterday. 

We had same issue described here, flashing white light and failure when setting up, always failed at checking software step. 

The steps described by qlafferty got us working. My son powered down everything, unplugged everything from the router, connected the stream to router with cat 5 but no power, powered on router, wait, powered on stream, stream initialized and light went solid. This worked on second attempt, the first time was a fail. So you might have to repeat the steps a few times, but this method appears to resolve the blinking white light failure issue. 

Stream now works great, what a great addition to the TiVo universe! Hoping for the iOS 6.1 JB for xmass!

Once more thank you TiVo community forums!


----------



## Dan203

rick123 said:


> Got a Stream in the initial preorder batch but never initialized it because I am jail broken below iOS 5.0 so can't run the tivo app.


There is a hack for jailbroken devices that allows the TiVo app to work. I forget what the app you have to install is called, but windracer mentioned it in one of his posts about the Stream.

Dan


----------



## rick123

Thanks Dan, I know about the Hack, but unfortunately I am jail broken on iOS 5.0.1 and the new TiVo app requires 5.1 or higher. Lesson to be learned for all jail breakers: when an iOS release is jail broken always update and rejailbreak, don't just sit on an earlier version, get the latest jail broken iOS.

I have faith in the JB community, but also am considering an upgrade to latest iPad from my iPad 2...


----------



## Dan203

Ahh I see. You didn't update and now that you need to the only option is iOS6 which can't be jail broken.

Dan


----------



## cat_taylor

Many thanks to qlafferty, I've been struggling with an troubled Tivo Stream for weeks...


----------

